# DM test through OFA vs other places?



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I was wondering if it was necessary to test for DM through OFA, or if I could use a cheaper test from another source. What are the advantages and disadvantages of each? OFA testing $148 and the other one I'm looking at is only $58, which is why I'm asking. I'm thinking about breeding, and my dog has already passed his OFA Hips and Elbows, so the next test I wanted to do was DM. Thanks!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Dm testing through OFA is only $60. I just had it done a few months ago


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I was wrong. $65 now.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm, just looked it up and saw it is $65 and you can do it yourself at home. Not sure why my clinic is wanting to charge me $148 to do it here. Weird.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

it's a simple cheek swab. the clinic is probably also charging an office fee on top of the cost of the test


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I talked to the tech who researched it, and she said they mark it up for clients, but with my employee discount I would probably only pay $65 anyway. She doesn't think OFA will accept/certify/whatever a sample if the test is done at home.... pretty sure the OFA website says you can do the test at home.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yes they mail it directly to your home. you swab the cheek and send it back. no need to have it done by a vet.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I do mine through the DDC when they have their $38 sales. Only advantage to OFA is the database where people can look things up on line.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Tulip said:


> I was wondering if it was necessary to test for DM through OFA, or if I could use a cheaper test from another source. What are the advantages and disadvantages of each? OFA testing $148 and the other one I'm looking at is only $58, which is why I'm asking. I'm thinking about breeding, and my dog has already passed his OFA Hips and Elbows, so the next test I wanted to do was DM. Thanks!


 

Are your dogs parents clear? If they are your dog is 'Clear by parentage'.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if his parents were tested for DM. I didn't even know about DM back when I was looking for a breeder. I could try emailing the breeder to ask, though.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Just looked up both his parents in the OFA database and saw that only his father was tested for DM, and was got the result "Normal".


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That means that only the father was tested through OFA. The mother could have been tested elsewhere. I would contact the breeder. Personally, since the "cleared by parentage" is only considered good for one generation and you want to breed, I would just spend the money and test your dog.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree. Thank you!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

lhczth said:


> That means that only the father was tested through OFA. The mother could have been tested elsewhere. I would contact the breeder. Personally, since the "cleared by parentage" is only considered good for one generation and you want to breed, I would just spend the money and test your dog.


 All true, and further if you are going to spend the money anyway since you are breeding OFA allows those who are purchasing pups to look it up if they wish. No questions about paperwork.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Just did several through DDC for the $38 sale. Results came back very quickly, and notified by email with the results. I provide a copy of the report to all puppy buyers.


----------



## gogo (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dm*

Hi,
I am currently looking for a good german bred dog that both parents are DM clear. My current American GSD has DM and its devastating to both him and I. Anyone have any recommendations? I know nothing about the German breeding only that I was told to get WGS and a lower drive and that they are healthy bred then the American by the German Standards.
Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

gogo said:


> Hi,
> I am currently looking for a good german bred dog that both parents are DM clear. My current American GSD has DM and its devastating to both him and I. Anyone have any recommendations? I know nothing about the German breeding only that I was told to get WGS and a lower drive and that they are healthy bred then the American by the German Standards.
> Thanks



Good responsible breeders health test, and breed for good temperament regardless of whether they breed Working lines, showlines or golden retrievers.....it is not that one type is healthier than the other...it is the knowledge, history, experience and conscientiousness of the breeder him/herself you need to investigate.

All of my females are -/- or clear/clear on DM testing...I have bred to a carrier knowing I will not (I trust the results) get anything worse than a carrier who I can go back to a clear with....other breeders I know are doing the same....some people scoff at the test as it is fairly new and not "proven" in their opinion..... all I know is that I have not had a dog that I know of with DM in 14 litters, even since before there was a test. At least two people who recently got pups from me have had a DM dog and they specifically wanted a pup from tested parents - we all understand that nothing is guaranteed - but feel better "stacking the deck".



Lee


----------

